# New arrival to Cyprus (Australian male)



## newblokes_au (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all and a happy hello from an Australian traveler! Firstly and foremost, thank you for taking the time to read my post.

I'm hoping to seek some advice on accommodation / employment etc - any feedback is much appreciated!

I arrived in Larnaka 1 week ago now, and although already on the job-hunt, as far as I'm aware it looks the more office/admin/mgmt positions are in either Nicosia or Limassol. (Please correct me if I'm wrong!)

Furthermore as I do have commitments from January, I only see myself requiring accommodation for the next 2 months and a temp-position for that time also (well, that's best case scenario).

Although I am currently fortunate to have refuge with family in Oroklini I am running short on time!

As far as I can tell it looks as though studio/1-bedroom (and upwards) are for minimum contract terms of 6 months. So, my questions are:

a) Are there avenues to find shared accommodation - available single rooms (such as one would do on Gumtree when in London?) without requiring a lease / contract agreement of a period of time?

b) Are there particular employment agencies that offer short / medium-term contract work you would recommend?

c) Well, I may as well ask since posting - does anyone know or aware of someone looking to privately lease a room (shoebox size is sufficient!) in the populated cities mentioned above? (If avenues do not exist!)


Sorry for throwing out all the questions, so any assistance / advice would be very much appreciated!

Hamish Cameron


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Hamish, 
I may be able to help you. I will try to send you a personal message

BabsM


----------



## newblokes_au (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey many thanks Babs!

Feel free to email my Hotmail if the forum won't allow personal message:



Hamish

Hamish I have removed your email addy. It is not a good idea to post your addy on an open forum due to spamming etc.
Babs will be able to send you a message via visitor messaging.
Regards 
Veronica


----------



## cin (Nov 24, 2008)

hey Hamish,

If you´re still looking for accommodation, we have a spare room in a 2 bed room apartment in Oroklini. Please let me know.


----------

